# blacking out



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

How many people here have periods of blacking out along with the DP/DR?

I have not blacked out in quite a while. That I know of anyways.

It mostly happened during times of intense stress, fights (outside of drugs, and alcohol).

I have also blacked out at other times and woke up doing things that I haven't started.

This used to happen a lot when I used to drink as well. I would black out for many hours at a time and still function. I would emerge into very dificult situations only to black out again and move on auto-pilot.

I don't know who was in control, because I sure wasn't there.

As a result I have spent years under great fear that I will black out, and again lose control or hurt somebody. It's never happened, but it is scary not being in control of your own mind.

I always referred to myself as we, and taught myself to refer to myself as I. This was after many people getting very angry with me assuming that I was speaking for me and them as a collective. I wasn't, I was referring to myself. I adapted.

I understand the concept of DID, but have just started putting things together over the last few days.

I understand the concept of different person parts, and have some basic training for spiritual ministering to people suffering different types of emotional, psychological, and physical angst.

I don't get it. What the hell is this? As if the DP and DR aren't enough?

I've been diagnosed with Bipolar, OCD, Anxiety disorder, Tourette's, PTSD, and possibly ADD. I have a litany of health problems.

Anybody have experience of blacking out like this along with DP/DR?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

The marijuana trip that caused my initial DP a few years back did exactly what you described. But, outside of that it hasn't happened. It was kind of scary because I was sitting on a couch in my basement then all of a sudden I was upstairs, in the kitchen, with a knife in my hand, making food. I gave the knife to a friend and told them that I should not be holding anything dangerous. I felt like who ever was in control during that lapse of time could not have been me. It happened a few times that night until finally I just crashed and went to bed. Woke up the next morning with this awesome disorder.

This was four years ago and it hasn't happened, again. I wouldn't worry too much about it if it hasn't happened in quite awhile.


----------



## Trudget (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah my Marijuana Trip was simular... Had a huge sesh. Then sat down on couch; nothing happened for like 5 Seconds. Then bang ; i was like floating around my house with no feeling - I just thought about it and it happened. I hid the marijuana; then next second; I had no idea where it was. I was totally spacing out; My heart was racing; I was so scared. Next couple days I was alright. Then I did again because my friends said it was normal.. yeah RigHT!? - And then I was alright for like a week. Now it just coming back - I don't believe I have it that bad. But enough to think stuff is not real. And I feel like im in a dream.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

acts31920, depersonalization and derealization are dissociative symptoms that can be standalone experiences, or the result of another condition.

If you are experiencing loss of time, or 'blackouts' as you call them, and this is outside of drug or alcohol use... it could be indicative of a much more serious condition.

Please seek professional medical help.


----------

